# gamuzza



## luniz (16. Juni 2003)

dann leg ich gleich mal los:

wann kommt der gamuzza für normalsterbliche?
was wird er kosten?
wie sieht er aus?

ich kenn nur das bike von Johannes Schmidt, ist das schon das Serienteil?? den find ich nämlich äusserst lekker!!!!!

mfg luniz


----------



## Chriz (17. Juni 2003)

was ist das gamuzza?

in der aktuellen rider ist ein freerider von bergwerk abgebildet, was mich stark ans ellsworth dare erinnert. siehr sehr geil aus.
wann kommt es auf den markt, was wird es kosten, wieviel federweg, was für features hat der rahmen so optional?

onepointfive?
integrierte kettenführung?
steckachse hinten?

lasst mich nicht dumm sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (17. Juni 2003)

Die Hardcore Fraktion ist also als erste vertreten... tach auch.
vorneweg will ich verraten, daß sich Bergwerk in Sachen Modellpolitik erweitert hat. Es gibt nichts mehr was es nicht gibt!

Gamuza:
Dieses Downhillgeschoss hat hinten 230mm Federweg und ist in Serie gegangen. Ein Foto findest Du unter www.Bergwerk-Bikes.de
Bergwerk vertreibt nur den Rahmen und der kostet  2.880,-  Die im Rahmen integrierte Shimano Air wurde von Seiten Shimano eingestellt, so daß dieses tolle Feature für diesen Rahmen entfällt! 

Faunus FR Freerider:
Dieses neue Modell des Bergwerk Kontrukteurs René Wolf wurde am Gardasee vorgestellt und ausgiebig probegefahren. Laut René fährt es sich wie auf Schienen. Dieses Modell wird derzeit produziert und hat hinten 165 mm Federweg. Weitere Infos folgen im Internet bzw. in der Presse (Bike & bikesportnews). Preislich ist dieser Rahmen bei  1.890,- angesiedelt.

Faunus ??? Enduro:
Dieses Modell ist zwischen dem Faunus und dem Freerider angesiedelt. Wir feilen noch am Prototyp. Daten: 145 mm Federweg wenig Gewicht und sehr gut zum bergauffahren. Preis wird ca.  1.700,- -  1.900,-  betragen, steht aber, genau wie der Name, noch nicht fest. Falls euch also namenstechnisch was kreatives einfällt.... 
Bergwerk ist ganz Ohr!  

Wir arbeiten derzeit auf Hochtouren am neuen Katalog, der neuen Website und am Auftritt auf der Eurobike. Infos zu den Bikes kommen natürlich so schnell als möglich ins Netz, so daß man die guten Stücke auch anschauen kann.

happy trailz 

AnthonyXIV


----------



## gage_ (18. Juni 2003)

Worin soll sich das ausser im Federweg vom Faunus Endurance unterscheiden?

Soll das auch so ein Giant AC maessiges gebogenes Sitzrohr bekommen?

Was ist wenig Gewicht? 

Gibt es Eure Bikes auch mit Rohloff-OEM-Dropouts?

Nennt es doch "Pfadfinder"


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juni 2003)

Pathfinder klingt cooler. 

Ein paar Namen fallen mir schon ein, aber die werden schon von anderen Herstellern verwendet.

"Gotama" wär´ nicht schlecht, oder "Sanouk".


----------



## AnthonyXIV (20. Juni 2003)

Danke @  Tyrolens für die Namen... die werden bei uns alle gesammelt und dann wird in einer Brainstorming Aktion entschieden!

@ gage: Im Vergelich zum Faunus wird das Enduro Bike 145 mm Federweg aufweisen. Es ist eine völlige Neukonstruktion. Ein Vergleich ist also unnütz, da es wie gesagt ein komplett neues Bike ist. Alle anderen Facts kommen sobald wie möglich.
Rohloff ist grundsätzlich möglich, macht aber meiner Ansicht nur beim Hardtail Sinn. Dies wäre bei uns kein Problem.

happy trailz 

AnthonyXIV


----------



## playbike (20. Juni 2003)

Hätte auch interesse am Faunus Enduro. Bitte baldmöglichste alle Details veröffentlichen 
Wie wärs mit "relationship" als Namen?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (23. Juni 2003)

die Infos für die neuen Bikes (Enduro, Freeride ???)  kommen wie gesagt sobald wie möglich (Grade ist hier so richtiger Eurobike Streß) ) ... wir wollen ja für euch was bieten.
im Bereich Namensfindung sind wir immer noch nicht weiter... es sollte auf jeden Fall ein deutscher Name sein (so wie Sauss und Brauss)  
Pfadfinder ist schonmal ganz gut!

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## gage_ (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *im Bereich Namensfindung sind wir immer noch nicht weiter... es sollte auf jeden Fall ein deutscher Name sein (so wie Sauss und Brauss)
> Pfadfinder ist schonmal ganz gut!*



Kriegt der Namensgeber dann einen Frame fuer lau?


----------



## der unfassbare (24. Juni 2003)

...folgender vorschlag: deutsch soll er sein? - nennt es "walküre": deutscher geht's kaum, passt vom klang und vom mythologisierenden background zum "faunus" und erweckt assoziationen vom "walkürenritt" - da schwingt so was orgiastisch monumentales mit...

ciao!
der u!


ps: als bezahlung schickt mir einfach einen mercury-race-rahmen an die noch zu kommunizierende adresse...


----------



## playbike (24. Juni 2003)

Wie wärs mit "Skip" ist ein Begriff aus dem Bergbau und bedeutet "Fördergefäß zur Schachtförderung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2003)

Iltis, Leopard oder Pandur   

Im Ernst: Zyklon fäd´ ich ganz nett, oder Porphyr oder Granit oder Steinbeißer.

Ach ja, ich hätte gerne ein Faunus FR


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2003)

Wotan wäre auch nett.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (28. Juni 2003)

Hi @ Namenssucher.... 
die Sache mit der Namensfindung macht richtig Spaß. "Skip" und "Pandur" liegen derzeit ganz gut im Rennen. kommende Woche entscheiden wir was der "Sieger" bekommt. Mit einem ganzen Rahmen können wir denke ich nicht dienen  Aber will von Euch überhaupt jemand was anderes als die Ehre, daß ein Bergwerk Bike seine Namenskreation trägt? 
Na wie gesagt, Bergwerk würde sich schon erkenntlich zeigen: O-Ton S. Lichtner: "Es soll Dein Schaden nicht sein!"

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## playbike (28. Juni 2003)

gibts den schon ein Foto von dem neuen Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *
> 
> *snip*
> ...




Nix da! Ich will meinen Rahmen.  

Nein, im Ernst. Zwei Eintrittskarten für die Eurobike fände ich ganz nett. 


Zwei Namen fallen mir noch auf die Schnelle ein: Noricum und Kahuna.


----------



## playbike (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tyrolens _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"Kahuna" gibts schon von Kona


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (28. Juni 2003)

Nennt es "Safloush"!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (29. Juni 2003)

Wie wärs mit _Wandershock_?

Tom


----------

